# Need new boat advice



## oomph (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forums here, but looks like a great resource and community.

I am in the process of comparing boat manufacturers as I learn and research jet boats. For the most part, I consider myself new to boating in general. However, I do own a 1436 Alumacraft Jon Boat, but I've used it mostly in ponds and lakes with a small trolling motor. I've pretty much outgrown the boat, and want something more comfortable that can handle more. I live in Northern VA, and I'd like to step up to a bigger boat that is both durable and can stand up to the shallow / rocky areas of the upper Potomac River and so pretty well in deeper water as well. I plan on using it strictly for fresh water fishing mostly on the river. I enjoy Bass and Catfish fishing mostly, but I will also be fishing for Crappy and Potomac Pike "Snakehead".

I need to be able to seat up to 4 people and a dog. However, a good 70% of the time it will likely be myself and a buddy, or just me and the dogs.
I'm thinking an 18ft boot would be ideal for me. Towing and weight are not a big issue, as I have an F250 with a 7.3 Powerstroke. Things that are important to me are comfort and layout, by that I mean comfortable seating, livewell, rod storage, and for the most part a rugged bass boat. And perhaps an easy way for my dogs to get in and out of the boat after jumping in for swim.

Ideally, I would like to pick something up used, but for the right setup, I would consider new.
Any advise, or links to boat models or manufacturers that meet my needs would be great.


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## oomph (Mar 23, 2014)

FYI, been looking over the G3 1860 CCJ and the Lowe Roughneck RX 1860, just want to make sure that I am not missing any other manufacturers.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 23, 2014)

I would also look at...
Alumacraft- They make an all welded mod-v model that may suit your needs.
Allweld- a solid manufacturer.
Blazer- A lot of folks run those here in MO.
Snyder-they are in your neck of the woods. 

Like with everything nuatical, you WILL have to pay for quality. But, in the long run it's well worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 23, 2014)

Xpress makes a Jet Bass Boat. 16 and 18ft center consoles and a 20ft side console set up like a conventional bass boat.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Mar 23, 2014)

4 up with a dog is going to be tight in anything smaller than a 20'er. I can do 3 if we are cat fishing but it's too tight to be slinging rods by all three fishermen. For the UP, especially around around Point of Rocks you are going to need a lighter wider setup with a forward center console or stick steer setup. Power is not nearly as important as handling. Those rocks and ledges are tough on aluminum hulls.

For a first big boat I'd go used for the first year or three until you get to know the water you fish. You are going to nail rocks sooner than later so don't buy a nice shiny hull and expect it to stay that way.


----------



## oomph (Mar 23, 2014)

Xpress does not have a forward console, correct?


----------



## TwoEyedJack (Mar 23, 2014)

I was looking for a similar boat and after finding very little on the used boat market in my area (SW Idaho), I bought a new Lowe 1860 center console with a Merc 115 Optimax with a jet foot on it. This is my second jet. The first one was a Duckworth Pro302 18'. The Lowe is definitely not as heavy duty a unit as the Duckworth was, but it costs less than half as much and in many ways is better fishing boat.

I have taken the boat out twice on the Snake River so far. I am amazed by how well it does on gas. In an afternoon of running up and down the river, it used 3.5 gallons of gas. The Ford 302 in my old boat would have used at least twice that much. I have only had three people in it so far, but it seems like there is power to spare. Due to break-in considerations I have not been giving it full throttle on take off, and even so it planes ridiculously easy. 

I was running up a channel that all the sudden got wide and shallow before merging with the main river again. I ran into a bit of gravel and all it did was scratch the paint on the keel. I think if one were to hit rocks at speed, this hull would bend. 

I also have a F250 Powerstroke (2003/7.3L) and it tows this boat like a kitten on a string. All in all, I am pretty happy with this boat so far. I mounted a Minn Kota trolling motor this weekend. Next upgrade is a sonar/GPS unit.


----------



## oomph (Mar 23, 2014)

What do those Lowe boats tend to go for?


----------



## TwoEyedJack (Mar 24, 2014)

A little over $22K with tax.


----------



## oomph (Mar 24, 2014)

sounds as though it is pretty much in the same ball park of the G3 1860.


----------



## TwoEyedJack (Mar 24, 2014)

They look to be almost identical. The Lowe is rated for 7 people, the G3 6. It looks like the G3 has two live wells, the Lowe has 1.


----------



## oomph (Mar 25, 2014)

I guess the 2013 Lowe Frontier is the same as well.


----------

